# Firefly returning to cable....



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

For those like me that have not seen this show, this is good news......

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/02/17/firefly-returns/


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Cool! Always good to have this show kickin' around somewhere!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I can't pass up the oppertunity to remind everyone what IDIOTS the programmers at Fox were to cancel this show, and to set it up for failure. Like several other Fox shows that were canceled due to poor support and scheduling from Fox (Futurama and Family Guy, among others) despite strong fan support and tons of DVD sales, Firefly would have been a huge and profitable hit had it been given some support from Fox.

It is always the "top of the list" show when folks talk about shows that were canceled and shouldn't have been. If you've never seen it, do yourself a favor. There are only 14 episodes in existance (one is a 2-hour episode), and it is definitely *different* than other shows you've seen, but nearly everyone who has seen it becomes psychotically angry at Fox for canceling it before they'd even finished airing half the season. And with good reason: the writing is superb, and the characters are facinating.

It could have been a HUGE marketing tool for Fox and its creators, but, sadly, Fox only had eyes for "reality TV."


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

The Firefly series is available from Netflix, both on disk and streaming. It's a great way to be sure you see them all.

And after watching them all, be sure to finish up with the subsequent movie, _Serenity_, which ties the story up very nicely.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I've seen the 11 episodes over and over ... so why am I really looking forward to this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Firefly is definently in the top 5 of TV Executive Blunders.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Firefly is definently in the top 5 of TV Executive Blunders.


Agree.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Firefly is definently in the top 5 of TV Executive Blunders.


I totally agree with you Earl. It is definitely a bad decision.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I finally got around to watching the series through iTunes a few months ago. Really enjoyed it. Led me to check out the first couple of episodes of Castle. Now Castle is one of my favorite shows.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Got both the series and movie on disc but I'll for sure be recording to see the new extras.

So do we have a name(s) for the Fox executive dildos who screwed _Firefly_?
I always wonder about such things, if they ever learned anything from their mistakes, suffered repercussions for being stupid, or were even sorry.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Hated it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

_Serenity_ is being shown the week before, at 3:30pm MT on SyFy.

Don't forget to set your DVRs next week... (if you have 14 day guides...)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Hated it.


Lots of us hated Fox's decision... 

(or are you parade poopin'?)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just yinning everyone's yang


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

FOXymoronic - The process of paying to develop and create a show only to urposefully mismanage it, mis-promote it and send it to an early cancellation.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

klang said:


> I finally got around to watching the series through iTunes a few months ago. Really enjoyed it. Led me to check out the first couple of episodes of Castle. Now Castle is one of my favorite shows.


Were you watching Castle when Fillion dressed up as Mal for Halloween?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

olguy said:


> Were you watching Castle when Fillion dressed up as Mal for Halloween?


Yep, had to rewind and watch again a couple times to be sure. 

I went back and rented the entire series to catch up a couple months ago.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

klang said:


> Yep, had to rewind and watch again a couple times to be sure.
> 
> I went back and rented the entire series to catch up a couple months ago.


I liked it so much I bought the DVDs back then. Guess I need to get the blu-ray now. Or just have Netflix send it. And/or watch instantly on Netflix. :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

olguy said:


> I liked it so much I bought the DVDs back then. Guess I need to get the blu-ray now. Or just have Netflix send it. And/or watch instantly on Netflix. :lol:


I downloaded the series from Amazon and bought the Serenity DVD. Still can't figure out why I'm so looking forward to the re-broadcast.:sure:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Henry said:


> I downloaded the series from Amazon and bought the Serenity DVD. Still can't figure out why I'm so looking forward to the re-broadcast.:sure:


HD!


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> HD!


Thanks for posting that. I had not read the link in the original post until just now. What I got through iTunes was SD. Good excuse to record it and watch again.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Henry said:


> Still can't figure out why I'm so looking forward to the re-broadcast.:sure:


For the commercials.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

This link has the 50 best Science Fiction TV shows of all time. Firefly is #17. It is a trip down memory lane.

http://www.boston.com/ae/tv/gallery/topscifishows?pg=2


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

lwilli201 said:


> This link has the 50 best Science Fiction TV shows of all time. Firefly is #17. It is a trip down memory lane.


I'd put Wild Wild West in the top 10 (probably top 5).

PS. Only watched* 15 of those listed, and only 3 of the top 10.

*watched = enjoyed. Several others I saw one or two episodes of.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jodyguercio said:


> For those like me that have not seen this show, this is good news......
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/02/17/firefly-returns/


Good timing. It's on the HD of my semi-working, soon to be replace, like tomorrow HR21.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

olguy said:


> Were you watching Castle when Fillion dressed up as Mal for Halloween?


Yep!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> I'd put Wild Wild West in the top 10 (probably top 5).
> 
> PS. Only watched* 15 of those listed, and only 3 of the top 10.
> 
> *watched = enjoyed. Several others I saw one or two episodes of.


While I might not have put _Wild Wild West_ in the top ten, myself, I sure would support anyone else who did.  I'd have to think about that list of 50 to see where I'd put it. Much, much higher than 49. 

I've watched 29 of the list plus 1/2 watched two others. Of the top ten, 4 and the 2 halves.

There were a couple just a bit too old even for me.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

lwilli201 said:


> This link has the 50 best Science Fiction TV shows of all time. Firefly is #17. It is a trip down memory lane.
> 
> http://www.boston.com/ae/tv/gallery/topscifishows?pg=2


The List


_Battlestar Galactica_ (New)
_Star Trek_ (Original)
_Star Trek: The Next Generation_
_The X-Files_
_Babylon 5_
_Stargate SG-1_
_The Twilight Zone_
_Dr. Who_
_Mystery Science Theater 3000_
_Sliders_
_Lost_
_Xena: Warrior Princess_
_The Outer Limits_
_Star Trek Voyager_
_Logan's Run_
_Flash Gordon_
_Firefly_
_V_
_Dark Angel_
_The Hitchhiker_
_Quantum Leap_
_Andromeda_
_Tales from the Crypt_
_Wonder Woman_
_The Jetsons_
_Stargate Atlantis_
_Buffy the Vampire Slayer_
_Adventures of Superman_
_The Six Million Dollar Man_
_Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea_
_Alien Nation_
_My Favorite Martian_
_Lost In Space_
_The Avengers_
_Battlestar Galactica_ (Original)
_The Bionic Woman_
_Space 1999_
_Batman_
_The Man from U.N.C.L.E._
_The Thunderbirds_
_Futurama_
_Science Fiction Theatre_
_Nowhere Man_
_Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman_
_The Greatest American Hero_
_That Was Then_
_Buck Rogers in the 25th Century_
_3rd Rock From The Sun_
_The Wild Wild West_
_Earth - Final Conflict_

Saw my life go by as I type the above list becuse I have watch 47 of the 50.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> I can't pass up the oppertunity to remind everyone what IDIOTS the programmers at Fox were to cancel this show, and to set it up for failure. Like several other Fox shows that were canceled due to poor support and scheduling from Fox (Futurama and Family Guy, among others) despite strong fan support and tons of DVD sales, Firefly would have been a huge and profitable hit had it been given some support from Fox.
> 
> It is always the "top of the list" show when folks talk about shows that were canceled and shouldn't have been. If you've never seen it, do yourself a favor. There are only 14 episodes in existance (one is a 2-hour episode), and it is definitely *different* than other shows you've seen, but nearly everyone who has seen it becomes psychotically angry at Fox for canceling it before they'd even finished airing half the season. And with good reason: the writing is superb, and the characters are facinating.
> 
> It could have been a HUGE marketing tool for Fox and its creators, but, sadly, Fox only had eyes for "reality TV."


Plus..Fox didn't show it in the proper sequence. I hope it is shown in the order as intended.

I would think Farscape would have made the top 50 list.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> HD!


Good point, Tom ... but the series episodes that I downloaded to my computer from Amazon are in wide screen format (not sure it's real HD). That's good enough for me. The DVD of the movie is wide screen letterbox.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

harsh said:


> For the commercials.


LOL! No ... I'm real good at pushing the Skip button. :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Stargate Universe is not on the list, so I guess the list is suspect.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Henry said:


> Stargate Universe is not on the list, so I guess the list is suspect.


List looks like it was written up in _Lost_ first year.

It also lacks _Alf_, _Mork & Mindy_


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> HD!


I watched this series in HD on Ovation about a month ago.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Billzebub said:


> I watched this series in HD on Ovation about a month ago.


That's the one I just lost.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Plus..Fox didn't show it in the proper sequence. I hope it is shown in the order as intended.
> 
> I would think Farscape would have made the top 50 list.


From what I've read, it will air in proper order (the two hour pilot is first, wasn't on Fox) and will air the episodes Fox didn't.

It kind of reminds me of American Gothic on CBS. They messed up the order so much, it was guaranteed to fail, didn't make any sense.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Guide has data for 3/6 populated. First two episodes are set to record.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Just an FYI, I had to set my SL to record "Both" as the "First Run" wasn't picking them up due to their original air date being listed as 2002.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Indiana627 said:


> Just an FYI, I had to set my SL to record "Both" as the "First Run" wasn't picking them up due to their original air date being listed as 2002.


I had a feeling that would be the case. I was just looking at Science Channel's guide listing and they are repeating the episode throughout the week so 'all episodes' would be messy. Manual timers I guess.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Even with all episodes the 28 day rule should apply and prevent duplicate recordings I think.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

'One Day Sale' at Amazon, Firefly Blu-ray, $23.49


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> 'One Day Sale' at Amazon, Firefly Blu-ray, $23.49


And Serenity is only $9.99.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> The List
> 
> 
> _Battlestar Galactica_ (New)
> ...


#48 - loved that show!


----------

